# Drum Carder



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

I’ve had the good fortune to purchase the Majacraft Fusion Engine at an exceptional price. wOW I haven’t been disappointed. It cards like a dream with no Nepps. Now to sell my other one.


----------



## kecwnp (Feb 25, 2018)

That’s awesome for you! Enjoy your new carder and hope you get a good price for the old one.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

kecwnp said:


> That’s awesome for you! Enjoy your new carder and hope you get a good price for the old one.


Thank you.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

New fiber tools are so exciting, enjoy!


----------

